# Joe Bastardi - Accuweather



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Any of you guys Pro-Site subscribers. I used to be but cancelled it last year. Just curious if anyone could post Bastardi's latest blog on the weekend storm for the east coast. He must be flipping out about this. I know I am!!!


----------

